# What Is Your Next Car Going To Be?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Im frequently asked what car I would I have next? Where would I go from here??

This question really stumped me recently, I think its peoples way of telling how much you rate the car and what you could have brought instead...

*What do you think your next car might be?*


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

hard to replace the GTR

will have to wait and see what cars the future brings


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

2011 GT-R in March. In blue obviously, like everyone else! Just sold my 09 (goes tomorrow) and not looking forward to being without it. 
It's everything I want at the moment. After that, I just don't know. Following a test drive, I fell in love with the 458 but that's moving things on slightly!


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm waiting for the Subaru version of the Toyobaru coupe

Subaru - Picture Gallery - Autocar.co.uk

Tunable turbo engine, 4wd and impeccable handling in something usable on a daily basis - a bit like GTR's used to be.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Lol


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

2011 GTR on order, after that probably Aston.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

To appease my childhood obsession, has to be a Lambo...and prices are going to tumble when the next cars arrive.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

:nervous:I bought a 1.4 Astra merit today. It's a beast :nervous:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Land Rover Discovery TDV6. I wish I'd never got rid of my old TD5 Series 2.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

new chevron track car:bowdown1:, cheaper than an MY11


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

My GTR went two weeks ago and has been replaced with an A8 as a daily smoker.

Baby arrives in April and once life back to normal ish will hopefully be back out for a fast car...am tempted with the 2011 car, but other serious contenders are Audi R8 V10, or 997 GT3 Gen 2 or 997 GT2 Gen 1


----------



## T Rex (Mar 23, 2010)

When the kids can fit on booster seats the aston martin DBS.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Naranja said:


> 2011 GT-R in March. In blue obviously, like everyone else! Just sold my 09 (goes tomorrow) and not looking forward to being without it.
> It's everything I want at the moment. After that, I just don't know. Following a test drive, I fell in love with the 458 but that's moving things on slightly!


Why did you sell your 09 so early Andy? Got a good offer?
Where did you advertise it, or did a dealer take it?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Why did you sell your 09 so early Andy? Got a good offer?
> Where did you advertise it, or did a dealer take it?


Gave it a run on Autotrader David, got a good offer within a few days. I'm going to post a thread about it this evening funnily enough.....


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Hahahahaha, love the 99.95 pct.

Voted for new GTR by the way


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Just purchased an S Max Titanium X Sport for carrying the 2 x Rottys / Camping gear for Harley Rallys and all the Family (7 seater) Its great to drive :thumbsup: 1st Ford in 20 years they have come on :thumbsup: 
The GTR stays with me for another Year and then I dont know because If I retire within the next few years the GTR might have to go because I will be a Pensioner ....lol  Like the look of a sensible 370Z :clap:


----------



## Senna9113 (Oct 18, 2010)

T Rex said:


> When the kids can fit on booster seats the aston martin DBS.


Finally test drove the GT-r myself on Saturday followed swiftly by a test of a 2008 DB9 from main dealer in Edinburgh (I had these two as my options)
Loved the GT-r but have to say have never been so disappointed with any car I have ever driven than I was with the Aston. Interior was badly put together, traction control was so slow it was sideways on part throttle on damp roads & it felt noticeably slower than my current 996 Turbo.

No back seats (unless you had lost your legs) & the dealer called it character.
NOW I love character in my cars (Integrales, ur Quattros etc) but I do not take character to mean badly built - wheen we got back from the test drive I hit the P button on the dash for ...........nothing to happen - dealer said "sometimes you have to push it twice" - this car was £100k+ when new for heavens sake - it was laughable. Wonderful looking car but worth looking at only - could never trust one enough to buy it.

So GT-r it is then - Porsche pre-sold to friend (wants it early January) so the day after that 2010 GT-r will be mine!!!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Senna9113 said:


> Finally test drove the GT-r myself on Saturday followed swiftly by a test of a 2008 DB9 from main dealer in Edinburgh (I had these two as my options)
> Loved the GT-r but have to say have never been so disappointed with any car I have ever driven than I was with the Aston. Interior was badly put together, traction control was so slow it was sideways on part throttle on damp roads & it felt noticeably slower than my current 996 Turbo.
> 
> No back seats (unless you had lost your legs) & the dealer called it character.
> ...


Well done and my mate has the V8 VANTAGE Cab and hates it with a passion, especially as he has recently seen the depreciation value on his 08 model....scary...really scary..:nervous:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

CJay said:


> Just purchased an S Max Titanium X Sport for carrying the 2 x Rottys / Camping gear for Harley Rallys and all the Family (7 seater) Its great to drive :thumbsup: 1st Ford in 20 years they have come on :thumbsup:
> The GTR stays with me for another Year and then I dont know because If I retire within the next few years the GTR might have to go because I will be a Pensioner ....lol  Like the look of a sensible 370Z :clap:



Have an Smax too for my wife and family, great car indeed but missus demands either new X3 or XC60 next year. Reckon it's gonna be the X3 3.5 because of the great engine. Hope to give up working in 5 years to one dat buy a 458.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Probably something slower and more luxurious, but I hate unreliability, so probably Lexus.


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Maybe 2012 GT3.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I think Mook has been playing with the results!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> I think Mook has been playing with the results!


786 page views and 53,681 voting as Mook? It's an unusual name but it could be possible they're genuine votes.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I voted Mook.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Always fancied a GT3 RS.....


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

GT3 RS or AMG SL65 Black.. but need a few good years or hope they depreciate a bit...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

chrisneeves said:


> GT3 RS or AMG SL65 Black.. but need a few good years or hope they depreciate a bit...


I doubt an SL65 Black will ever depreciate and will probably rise in value...
Gorgeous, powerful and very rare car.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

wow, its a tough one because you can't really replace the GTR. The Lambo and other exotics can't be used as practically as the GTR whilst everything else hasn't got the speed that just makes you smile even after 1 year of driving it.

That said, I'd love to go for a DBS but with back seats - although they are next to useless!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

gt-r will likely be kept for sometime, but if I could have any car, it would be a 599 gto


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

Ready for this.... an Audi S3!

GT-R is sadly going after our brief encounter. A truely wonderful car but just not pratical enough for my daily drive and just to big to feel comfortable with.

Kids & family have to come 1st now rather than the car


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTRSTAR said:


> I voted Mook.


I ****ing love you man!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Hey I'm Mook, and so is my wife....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

your both very lucky people!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

tomgtr said:


> Hahahahaha, love the 99.95 pct.
> 
> Voted for new GTR by the way


I don't think I can replace it neither.

maybe Toyota FT-86?

My childhood obsession was a JDM-brand fan.



thistle said:


> Probably something slower and more luxurious, but I hate unreliability, so probably Lexus.


Maybe Lexus LS600h?


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

IS-F


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Definitely 11 GTR... Great poll though as it's a question I always found myself asking (*Until I purchased my GT-R)!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd like anything with a twin turbo V8 or a V12 engine in my next car.


----------



## franki68 (Mar 11, 2010)

The chap who said the lambo because prices will drop when the new model comes out...

don't hold your breath,prices will drop more on the newer reg cars,but there is a serious shortage of lambos as many have been shipped abroad.I went for it last year and bought a spyder,I can probably get my money back at the moment.


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

Saving for the GTR (hopefully next), although do fancy a well tuned R34


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'd like anything with a twin turbo V8 or a V12 engine in my next car.


MP4-12C it is then 

I find it hard to physically see other cars since it was anounced, I went to see an optican about it, he said it is a common condition that effects men in their 30s and 40s every time Mclaren release a new car lol :squintdan


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Whatever fashion brings next! 
I'm here for no special reason, I just can afford it.
LOL


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

I am going with R36.........hopefully ;-)


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

BMW i8.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


ROG350Z said:


> I am going with R36.........hopefully ;-)


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

View Poll Results: What Will Your Next Car Be? 

Porsche 15 
Audi RS 3 
Aston Martin 10 
Lotus 2 
Lamborghini 10 
Ferrari 4
GTR 35 
So for a new GTR 35 getiing a different car 44

we lose 9 35 owners from the forum














At least there will be less threads about warranty issues


BTW I didnt vote because the totota prius wasnt an option


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Think my next car will be a late model Honda accord Euro.. rest of the money going into a house.. big step for a 21 year old haha!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> BMW i8.


I should add that this will NOT replace my R32. Nothing ever will replace it; cars may only be added to the garage.

10-15 years down the road, my R32 will go electric; I'll build it along the lines of the Jaguar concept car - 250bhp motors per wheel, charged by turbine engines. I figure it'll take a decade for those new miniature turbines to become available, and the computer technology controlling AWD electric cars should be matured by then.

In between...an 800bhp build? Supporting mods are all in place; just need to do a big turbo....


----------



## redtopaholic (Feb 17, 2008)

Lotus Carlton maybe


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

redtopaholic said:


> Lotus Carlton maybe


funny, I was having a section of my car reskinned with vinyl wrap, and during the wait wandered into the only Lotus dealer in Korea. Had a chat with the salesman and walked out having booked a test drive next week in an Exige.

The Exige is completely opposite of the Skyline GT-R. Everything is small, light, and very, very simple. The powerplant is a nice sturdy Toyota making reasonable power that ought to make for a very long-lived, reliable engine. The clutch is light - it doesn't have to handle either a high-powered engine nor a heavy car. It doesn't have an amazing top speed but I never do more than 140-150mph in my car anyways - 190mph is reserved for bike rides only! But I really like the small dimensions of the car; I've always felt the Skyline to be on the big side. The Exige looks exotic, is reasonably priced, and at least in theory ought to be extremely reliable due to the simplicity of its design and construction (whether that's true in reality remains to be seen). Nothing I ride or drive is civilized in any real manner, and just as I see my BMW S1000RR as a "reliable economical commuter bike"...so might the Exige serve as the "reliable economical city car" in my garage...?


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Dont ever stop looking around*

No matter how brilliant the current car is.
Never owned a Ferrari and its an itch that needs scratching. Never been a great fan of Ferrari owners in general, bunch of rich poseurs in the main and I think the cars are wasted on them tbh.
But its a company that really understands "sporting" cars and its been on cracking form in the last decade... So
Been for a drive in few this week , F430 spider, Scuderia and Challenge Stradale. All excellent,and in their own way pretty special but although the Scud is GTR good and the Spider is a great all rounder the CS is a jewel of a car. The best sounding car I have ever driven bar none, amazing and the GTR is a bit ordinary by comparison even with Litchfields carbon intakes and Milteks finest.But you couldnt use it for 10k miles a year like an R35
But after all that the drive home in the GTR was epic, and I had to say it showed itself to be every bit a match for the italian cars in its chassis and steering, and in admittedly tuned form, just so sledgehammer fast. 
GTR is still the daddy for me.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Bowler Offroad - Home

Probably :thumbsup:


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

No-ones mentioned a Maserati - got to love all those cylinders...


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

RSVFOUR said:


> View Poll Results: What Will Your Next Car Be?
> 
> Porsche 15
> Audi RS 3
> ...



For all the warranty issues just call your HPC and consult your advices and try to convict them. Like MH said: OEM fault = OEM fault tuning fault = tuning fault.

And nice shop mook I will stop by yours when I have time to look at the Panasonic TX-L37E30 LED TV.


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

R34 GTR.
if i ever get the mony fo it.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanN said:


> Bowler Offroad - Home
> 
> Probably :thumbsup:


Now thats an idea!! :clap:


----------



## mesa (Apr 14, 2011)

i guess a lot of people find this poll useless  I voted for a lambo btw. However those new model lotusses are pretty nice as well


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I think whatever I get next will be alongside the GTR - I can see me getting something else, but not to replace the GTR!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> I think whatever I get next will be alongside the GTR - I can see me getting something else, but not to replace the GTR!!


+1 :thumbsup:

The GTR is now the corner stone of my car fetish, every car that I get from now on will be more, umm, Practical.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

franki68 said:


> The chap who said the lambo because prices will drop when the new model comes out...
> 
> don't hold your breath,prices will drop more on the newer reg cars,but there is a serious shortage of lambos as many have been shipped abroad.I went for it last year and bought a spyder,I can probably get my money back at the moment.


What he said.......saw a spyder, same spec down to the last detail, 4 miles less on the clock, 7k more than the cost two years ago!
Think they "flooded" the market around 2008 when it was gloom and doom causing a price drop beyond anyones expectations. That was the smart time to buy, have fun for a couple or maybe more years and get your money back.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

bluediamond said:


> No matter how brilliant the current car is.
> Never owned a Ferrari and its an itch that needs scratching. Never been a great fan of Ferrari owners in general, bunch of rich poseurs in the main and I think the cars are wasted on them tbh.
> But its a company that really understands "sporting" cars and its been on cracking form in the last decade... So
> Been for a drive in few this week , F430 spider, Scuderia and Challenge Stradale. All excellent,and in their own way pretty special but although the Scud is GTR good and the Spider is a great all rounder the CS is a jewel of a car. The best sounding car I have ever driven bar none, amazing and the GTR is a bit ordinary by comparison even with Litchfields carbon intakes and Milteks finest.But you couldnt use it for 10k miles a year like an R35
> ...


Why Ferrari as opposed to Lambo? Just an honest question.
Now call this unlucky or what have you but my `experience` of Ferrari is not a very good one.
Was at race the runway at Edinburgh last year and ok , its a straight line etc etc but every Ferrari there had some sort of issue or another whereas the lambos kept going all day long. Most of them were around the gear boxes, all paddle shifts funnily enough.
If it wasn`t the launch control completely going in a flap, it was the car completely missing gears.
One 430 in particular had just come back from the garage with a gear box issue and was creeping in neutral, launch control just sat on the line reving and all sorts of warning lights when he finally did get a "decent" run ( if you call decent only using half throttle).

I know you shouldn`t tar every car with the same brush but i didn`t see one fezza driver there with a smile on his face due to the cars letting them down one way or another. One car in particular i can vouch for the history in case anyone thinks these were badly maintained dogs. 


I love the history , romance of the fezzas but this really has put me off for life.458 is beautiful however and i just hope it doesn`t carry the same issues as the cars before.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jason abz said:


> 458 is beautiful however and i just hope it doesn`t carry the same issues as the cars before.


Nobody invited you to their 458 barbecue yet then?!


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

Is it just me or do we all want something else when actually get what we wanted.

I wanted the GTR for years and now having had one for 18months I find myself looking again. Now the GTR is awesome and I'm starting to look at the aftermarket upgrades and if I keep it any longer I'll end up with nothing less than as much power as I can get.

Now I made this mistake with a car before and regretted the outcome.

If I go aftermarket, how do I keep it under control:nervous:

Ally


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

GTR ally said:


> Is it just me or do we all want something else when actually get what we wanted.
> 
> I wanted the GTR for years and now having had one for 18months I find myself looking again. Now the GTR is awesome and I'm starting to look at the aftermarket upgrades and if I keep it any longer I'll end up with nothing less than as much power as I can get.
> 
> ...


Beware Ally, the Force is strong on the aftermarket side with no known adversary :nervous:


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

I would have thought the answer was obvious. I present you the Audi A7 sportback 3.0 TFSi (supercharged) arrives 10th June. New GT-R mid July though Ha.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been test driving a few things, GTR included. Can't make up my mind! F430 was very nice, but I feel the buying / ownership experience isn't all it's cracked up to be.

But yes, the grass is always greener


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Mark B said:


> I've been test driving a few things, GTR included. Can't make up my mind! F430 was very nice, but I feel the buying / ownership experience isn't all it's cracked up to be.
> 
> But yes, the grass is always greener


F430 buying/ownership experience is fantastic! 

Just not in this country


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

I have a GTR at the moment and the only other car i think of is a 430(I ve had 355's and 360's)would a 430 be noticably slower than a GTR?its just that noise get me every time i hear one!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

r34mspec said:


> I have a GTR at the moment and the only other car i think of is a 430(I ve had 355's and 360's)would a 430 be noticably slower than a GTR?its just that noise get me every time i hear one!


Yup, massively slower I'm afraid. Even though claimed hp is similar, torque is nowhere near.

Still a great car to drive though, especially with the coilovers set up correctly, but it will feel (and be) slow compared to a GT-R.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

It's still a very very fast car, lets be clear! Near 500 bhp, 200 mph. It might not feel as quick as you don't get the same turbo shove, but it really does pull like a train in Race mode. Revs to 9000 also, which is nice


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Mark B said:


> It's still a very very fast car, lets be clear! Near 500 bhp, 200 mph. It might not feel as quick as you don't get the same turbo shove, but it really does pull like a train in Race mode. Revs to 9000 also, which is nice


Agree, The Fezz is fast enough for most, plus you get a work of art, a V8 and wind in on your head if you go for the Spider ;p


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

as it turns out, an E39 BMW M5. I am going to grad school back home in the States and can't bring my GT-R, so I need a car to get me around. Reasonably priced. Four doors, good space, yet with a meaty and powerful V8 N/A engine. The car will get lowered a bit, 19" wheels, and straight pipes off the cats - it'll be quiet at low RPMs and cruise speeds due to the resonators and cats in the headers, but will roar when provoked


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Scuderia is pretty close*



r34mspec said:


> I have a GTR at the moment and the only other car i think of is a 430(I ve had 355's and 360's)would a 430 be noticably slower than a GTR?its just that noise get me every time i hear one!


Its a high revving N/A engine rather than a hugely torquey Turbocharged monster but i would have said its a match for a stock GTR in a straight line. Tweaked GTR might edge it but I dont think anyone would walk away from a Scud ( Or an LP560 ) thinking it lacked performance.
And the noise, sense of occasion and handling is sensational. Its a sharper but more delicate tool than a GTR. Its a 2 seat sports car though with all the limitations that brings with it.

Whether its likely you could do 15k a year in one for 2/3 years and find anyone who'll buy it off you at that point is a different matter.
Still,..... A black 16M spider with yellow highlights, Near perfection


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

My next car will be my GT-R with a tune, wheel and transmission upgrade + maybe, just maybe a nice colourful wrap... if I can get the right artisan to do it!  

A change is as good as a rest and all that... :squintdan She's a keeper as far as I'm concerned ! :smokin:


----------



## r34mspec (May 30, 2007)

OMG had my car for a month now and just came back from my first spirited drive...F*** me this car aint going no where!!!!


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Aerodramatics said:


> My next car will be my GT-R with a tune, wheel and transmission upgrade + maybe, just maybe a nice colourful wrap... if I can get the right artisan to do it!
> 
> A change is as good as a rest and all that... :squintdan She's a keeper as far as I'm concerned ! :smokin:


 + 1


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

r34mspec said:


> OMG had my car for a month now and just came back from my first spirited drive...F*** me this car aint going no where!!!!


LOL had mine for over 2yrs and I still feel like that


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Did a Ferrari Pilota course recently - 30 people Driving 14 x 458's round Fiorano for two days with their pro driver tuition. 
The 458 is a beautiful car, great to drive and fast. Most impressive for me was it felt planted and light, you could turn it in accurately and now having a proper twin clutch box exploiting the engine power was easy. Electronic safety stuff was a bit overactive in Sport, cutting power too readily - Race was good and turning it all off let you be lairy, but quick. As demonstrated by the pro drivers who drifted the cars everywhere for fun.
They were getting thrashed but none of them broke badly. Some small niggles did happen but far from the fragile rep some older Ferraris have. 
Some of the drivers were already 458 owners or transitioning from 599 etc and they all said te car was night and day different from older models. (Although they slated it, they said the 430 was a big forward step vs the 360, but the 458 is another leap ahead again)

So a possibility as next car? absolutely If you want: exclusivity, driving pose appeal, a lovely looking cracking track car with a great voice, a slice of motoring history/heritage, then this would be the one to have amongst the exotica imo.
However IMHO: it's 70K too expensive, not really an everyday drive proposition, unless you are and live in superich areas. ie Naturally a completely a different proposition to what the GTR is but fantastic for what it is intended.
Finally I'm also convinced that my stage 2 GTR will at least give it a good run, and probably see it off (Although around Fiorano, being tight curved, maybe not)

If I had the money and space I'd have both 

Oh and I had to take a lot of stick for having a Datsun....from all but the pro drivers who knew better.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

OldBob said:


> Did a Ferrari Pilota course recently - 30 people Driving 14 x 458's round Fiorano for two days with their pro driver tuition.
> The 458 is a beautiful car, great to drive and fast. Most impressive for me was it felt planted and light, you could turn it in accurately and now having a proper twin clutch box exploiting the engine power was easy. Electronic safety stuff was a bit overactive in Sport, cutting power too readily - Race was good and turning it all off let you be lairy, but quick. As demonstrated by the pro drivers who drifted the cars everywhere for fun.
> They were getting thrashed but none of them broke badly. Some small niggles did happen but far from the fragile rep some older Ferraris have.
> Some of the drivers were already 458 owners or transitioning from 599 etc and they all said te car was night and day different from older models. (Although they slated it, they said the 430 was a big forward step vs the 360, but the 458 is another leap ahead again)
> ...


Cool. Always wanted to do a Pilota course, but they're so damn pricey! If you don't mind me asking, what made you fork out for one if you don't currently have a Ferrari?

I remember a mate telling me when the F355 came out and they did courses with the instructors following behind sliding Alfa SZs one-handed whilst shouting instructions over the radios!


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

My dad's going in the direction of Mercedes, i like Aston Martin i suppose but not enough to replace the GT-R..

But that Merc had crazy power in the test drive so who knows but ill likely end up letting the paps buy the Merc so i can have my fun in it


----------



## michaelkei (May 21, 2011)

a SUV, likely a diesel Cayenne


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

I had a bit of a dilemma between F430, GT3 and GTR.

In the end I went for a 997 GT3 Clubsport. 

F430 costs are unjustifiable.

GTR is a great road car but it's not suitable for a track imo.

After sitting in the GT3 it was just class, so I went for it. Will take endless track punishement, rare, 2 year servicing, sounds evil etc. Very chuffed but it was a tough choice between Nissan and Porsche. I will own a GTR someday!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Either another GTR or a GT3 I think, the GTR has been a wonderful car but I've still got a GT3 itch to scratch...


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll probably get something like an Exige when I grow out of my GTST.

I'm really not interested in heavy, paddle shift cars, with loads of electronic aids.

I yearn for something more pure and connected.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

By a matter of elimination (read test drives), my next car is going to be the V8 R8 with manual box. Interestingly, having read through all the posts, I didn't see the R8 mentioned at all, unless I missed it.

I've had the GT-R for 13 months now and have added Ecutek Stage 2 with GTC 90mm Titan. But it's time to sell. Only 8500mls on the clock so if anyone's interested? :wavey:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Hilux 4 cab coming 1st September to tow the beast and all the kit to meetings after the power transplant:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

After my R33 GTR i want a R34 GTR and maybe after that R35 ? i hope so...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

One of these.

hchNi4pTQcg&list=FLfMmvwPUGhCDyS8ucrn-_1w&index=1

(the moment I win the lottery...)


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

No David, probably about two years after you win the lottery. My friend has still not got a delivery date for his new one and it will be 2 years from order next February! 
Great car though, got to have a hard/drop top IMO


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

OldBob said:


> No David, probably about two years after you win the lottery. My friend has still not got a delivery date for his new one and it will be 2 years from order next February!
> Great car though, got to have a hard/drop top IMO


If I won the lottery, I could afford the premium to buy an early one! (Probably wouldn't though, spend money on other toys until the premium died down a bit.)


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh dear lord - ferrari have done it again.

For once I prefer the spyder to the hard top as it genuinely looks the same with the roof up.

How much are these?

Maybe it's best for me not to ask!


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Im working through different engines and noises
4 cylinder done - Clio Williams, GTI 6, Evo 6 & 9
5 cylinder - not done, would consider the Polestar Volvo if have have the bottle to do it!
6 cylinder - current GTR
8 cylinder - E92 M3
Next will probably be the E60 M5 for that V10 engine and high pitch wail!


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*And the answer is......*

A 430 Scuderia,
Specifically this one,


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

At this stage it would have to be another GTR. Rumours are 2012 will see another revision with ~580bhp out the box! I'm sure there will also be some other, more subtle, changes.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Jasper013 said:


> At this stage it would have to be another GTR. Rumours are 2012 will see another revision with ~580bhp out the box! I'm sure there will also be some other, more subtle, changes.


I would like it just as is, but 300kg lighter . Maybe if they junked the boat anchor of a exhaust would help !
BP


----------



## Chocko (Sep 7, 2011)

Toyota/Scion/Subaru FT-86/FR-S/BRZ anyone?


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Chocko said:


> Toyota/Scion/Subaru FT-86/FR-S/BRZ anyone?


Really like the looks and had a WRX before which I really loved. But after a GTR I don't think so.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Must be getting old. A bit of a shocker to realize I have no idea what my next car will be. Getting tired of needing to drive whatever turns everyone else on.

Something that touches my heart and inspires me regardless of others' good or bad opinions, I hope. Time to go back to my first bubble car???


----------

